# .605 OTA update



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if the OTA .605 update is rootable ? If so, do you have any info on doing this ? Thanks for any help


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

one click root works

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...tions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)

http://www.psouza4.com/Droid3/


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

willyjay said:


> one click root works
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...tions-(One-Click-added-for-Windows-Linux-OSX)


Thanks I will give it a try


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

post back how it works out for you


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DAWGPOUND said:


> Thanks I will give it a try


Shouldn't be a problem at all from what I've seen.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"blaineevans said:


> Shouldn't be a problem at all from what I've seen.


Rooted my Droid X with .605 just fine

I apologize for my stupidity......I was on .602.....guess I shouldn't read posts and watch football at the same time!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It works no problem.


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

willyjay said:


> post back how it works out for you


 The program said it worked. After rebooting and checking, it did NOT root the phone


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Just need more info so we can help...you're on .605 right? which one-click method did you use (pete's or one click D3)? how did you check to see if it rooted? was superuser installed?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I was on rooted .602 and took the update yesterday without loosing root. Took the OTA opened up Titanium and SU was granted. Strange, I have never done an OTA and kept root. I've re-booted several times since to just to check.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"willyjay said:


> Just need more info so we can help...you're on .605 right? which one-click method did you use (pete's or one click D3)? how did you check to see if it rooted? was superuser installed?


Just fyi....pete's root tool is the one click d3. Its the one click for all moto phones with gb.

EDIT: My bad...i see what you meant, i think. You're wondering which tool he used. There's Pete's Motorola Root Tools, Motorola One Click Root, DROID 3 easy root script v7, etc...

My bad


----------



## patmw123 (Sep 3, 2011)

I rooted .605 successfully using the droid 3 root method and it worked great.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

patmw123 said:


> I rooted .605 successfully using the droid 3 root method and it worked great.


which one though? see post above


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I rooted 605 with Droid 3 easy root script v7


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Just fyi....pete's root tool is the one click d3. Its the one click for all moto phones with gb.
> 
> EDIT: My bad...i see what you meant, i think. You're wondering which tool he used. There's Pete's Motorola Root Tools, Motorola One Click Root, DROID 3 easy root script v7, etc...
> 
> My bad


Exactly..."one click root" always hung up for me, but "easy root script v7" and "Petes v1.06" have worked well


----------



## DAWGPOUND (Jul 25, 2011)

I did another sbf and did not let superuser or anything install from the Market and the .605 took the root with no problems


----------



## notaguru (Sep 25, 2011)

Trouble. 
This DX was rooted via Pete's, had the original ROM, and was stable. After an OTA to .605 this morning I've evidently lost it. Titanium can't get access, and the Superuser update fails. I tried to boot into recovery with Quickboot and then with the buttons, and both give the triangle with exclamation point, and I can only pull the battery.

*ADVICE?* And if you suggest SBF, this rookie really needs some handholding.


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, this morning I took the ota to update to 605. Phone was rooted before on 602. Used pete's root. I was able to get it rooted but every time the program tried to reboot phone it hung up and would not reboot.so I just pulled the battery every time and put it back in without unplugging usb. When I put the battery back in it booted back up on its own and went to next step. After getting all the steps completed this way did it one last time and walla. It is rooted. Curious if anyone else has done it this way. Just before this I rooted the DROID x 2 just fine with no battery pull.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

notaguru said:


> Trouble.
> This DX was rooted via Pete's, had the original ROM, and was stable. After an OTA to .605 this morning I've evidently lost it. Titanium can't get access, and the Superuser update fails. I tried to boot into recovery with Quickboot and then with the buttons, and both give the triangle with exclamation point, and I can only pull the battery.
> 
> *ADVICE?* And if you suggest SBF, this rookie really needs some handholding.


When you get the android guy and exclamation point, press both volume buttons to get the recovery menu, and use the power button to select.


----------



## notaguru (Sep 25, 2011)

That solves part of the problem - thanks and *thanks*

Now I need help getting to that exalted Superuser state, so Titanium will once again do its thing, etc.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

notaguru said:


> That solves part of the problem - thanks and *thanks*
> 
> Now I need help getting to that exalted Superuser state, so Titanium will once again do its thing, etc.


just run pete's root tool again. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6199-How-to-ROOT-or-UNROOT-your-Droid-X


----------



## notaguru (Sep 25, 2011)

Running Pete's 1.06. A re-Pete.

Searching for phone -- FOUND
Exploit step 1 of 3 -- DONE
Rebooting your phone...
Blank phone screen, nothing happening on the computer screen.

It's been 20 minutes.

???


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Reboot phone, then try to run it again....did you dl the correct motorola drivers?

If it doesn't work again, try using "D3 easy root script v7"


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

notaguru said:


> Running Pete's 1.06. A re-Pete.
> 
> Searching for phone -- FOUND
> Exploit step 1 of 3 -- DONE
> ...


just do what Grizzedout said on previous page, here http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6144-.605-OTA-update&p=125955&viewfull=1#post125955


----------



## notaguru (Sep 25, 2011)

Back on track!


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, its been a while since I have taken an OTA, I'm rooted running .602 I've tried installing .604 twice and failed both times.... Hmmmm, do I need to unroot first? I didn't think so... Also, does 
anybody know off the top whats in .605? Is it worth updating? I haven't had any issues with .602.

Thanks,


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

You do not need to unroot. It will do that for you when you update.as far as it failing you at some point must have deleted or changed your system files.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Okay, its been a while since I have taken an OTA, I'm rooted running .602 I've tried installing .604 twice and failed both times.... Hmmmm, do I need to unroot first? I didn't think so... Also, does
> anybody know off the top whats in .605? Is it worth updating? I haven't had any issues with .602.
> 
> Thanks,


the 605 update is supposedly just a keyboard fix. not sure what exactly. someone mentioned it works faster now when you have vibrate on key press turned on.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone on .602 who's rooted and doesn't want the .605 OTA, just use Root Explorer to rename BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to .bak.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

I did delete Swype.apk and its system/lib.so file so I could install Swype beta from their site. I also
deleted some bloat ware... That must be the issue.... 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

"joshoid said:


> I did delete Swype.apk and its system/lib.so file so I could install Swype beta from their site. I also
> deleted some bloat ware... That must be the issue....
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I always just freeze the bloat so I don't mistakenly delete something I shouldn't, the .605 update is a keyboard fix from what I hear but my battery seems to last a bit longer and not get as hot, .602 abused my battery and made it smoking hot.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought it was funny that when updating to .605 I never lost root. HA!


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

"jonwgee said:


> Anyone on .602 who's rooted and doesn't want the .605 OTA, just use Root Explorer to rename BlurUpdater_VZW.apk to .bak.


Would that be updater 2.3.3 in titanium backup?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Money Mike said:


> Would that be updater 2.3.3 in titanium backup?


Yep

.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> Would that be updater 2.3.3 in titanium backup?


Worked for me.


----------



## JAStorm (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you flash a ROM on .605?


----------

